# poster for my newest video



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres a poster i made for my newest video THE MARCH TO GLORY 

check out my other posters (on the art dept. page) at my site at http://thehagueproductions.bravehost.com/ 

and if ur interested in watching the video i made check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PbLh7CmEEo


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

btw my other videos are on the site as well


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Really good poster.

We need all the Shogun support we can get.


----------

